# Precision Matthews PM-1440GT Lathe In-Depth Walkthrough and Demo



## mksj (Apr 13, 2019)

This video popped up on YouTube ( hadn't seen it before), very complete review of the Precision Matthews PM-1440GT Lathe. Worth a view if you are considering the 1440GT and/or comparing to the 1340GT (or other manufacture's lathes).  The 1340GT which I owned for years was also a great lathe, but the 2" spindle bore, foot brake and increased mass/rigidity of the 1440GT is something to factor into the equation. I probably would have gone with the 1440GT had it been available when I purchased my 1340GT, and also if I had more experience with lathes at the time.


----------



## Boxster9 (Apr 13, 2019)

Quite thorough review of the PM 1440 GT.  Items missing are a Jacobs VFD  and Control Board Replacement to allow for Variable Speed, Jog Stick to jog in both directions and Proximity Stop for threading.  After a year, still love this lathe!


----------

